# Roofing Talk's Facebook page is not working



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Is anyone else have this problem? I am clicking the facebook icon on the top of the website and facebook says the page can not be found?:confused1:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Never tried before, but same here. This website is the neglected red headed step child of Nathan's website family. Lots of stuff is broken since the update and hasn't been fixed. Moderation? What moderation?! I have to scare the spammers away to keep them from posting.


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha Well at least the spammers are getting scared way


----------

